# 06 f350 diesel needs snow prep radiator fan?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

can this be changed out? One of our 06s last year would always work its way into the red zone on the temp gauge and nearly overheat driving down the road, but never while plowing. Lower the plow and pull over and within a few seconds the fan turns on full blast and cools the radiator down.... is it an electronic part, sensor, motor to switch out?

can i buy one from a junkyard or from ford directly?


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i was looking at doing this on my truck. you need to get a heavy duty fan clutch for it that comes with the plow prep package. i dont know baout gettin it at a junk yard but youll s hit when you go to the dealer. priced out at mine and its like 700 bucks or more. the damn clutch fan is like 350 on its own i think. its a bit of a job as is anything you do in thats cramped engine bay. gotta pull the radiator and everything. im gonna just go without it this year and i guess we'll see what happens. luckily my lots are very close together so shouldnt have to do too much drivin with plow on.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

drive with the plow as low as possible....mines fine


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I just helped a buddy install one. It dropped his engine temp about 40* while towing his 
14k trailer this summer. there are marks on the fan shroud for you to cut it and remove the top half for access. then you just use a couple of flat straps and screw the shroud back to gether.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Had to do the same thing with my '05 that I bought without plow prep. 

I paid about $500 for it from the dealer.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would just put a nice big electric fan on that with a thermostat and be done with it.


----------

